# TCAT and applying for Class B employment



## sloganc (18 Mar 2016)

I would just go into the unit and ask around - but its 3pm on a Friday ..  and my OR is off at a function.. and its march break...  I could wait till monday but the stress is starting to get to me.

I have to re-compete for my position after 6yrs in a Class B pos.  I left my medical late and in doing it this week i find out i have high blood sugar levels and most likely will be put on a TCat early next week when more tests come back. With my position's competition ending on 31-Mar .. not alot of time to turn anything around TCat wise .. so my question is can i apply for my job while on the TCat .. or should i start looking for work outside the military asap?

thanks in advance.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Mar 2016)

I think you can still apply. That being said, your employment limitations may make it difficult to win the competition.


----------



## DAA (18 Mar 2016)

Apply for the position, if not already done.   At the end of the day, you need to meet the minimum requirements of the job, which include a current Med Cat within the prescribed minimums of the job.

6 years in the job and you didn't realize this was coming up and waited till the last minute?      :facepalm:


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Mar 2016)

Somewhat related, but from the other side:

Class B Position
Medical requirement: Be Med Fit
Applicant has an G3, O4 and elevated risk - Universality of Service.
Member does not meet Med requirements to be within own trade (which is the same as advertised position)

Obligations for the Employing Unit to consider his application?


----------



## sloganc (18 Mar 2016)

its a desk job so the limitations should be minimal.

and yes facepalming is in order. I would like to say its a one off, but it seems to me more of an SOP. (drivers license in my mid 30's, marriage after 13 years together, first kid at 38.... you get the picture).

and thanks for the answer .. muchly appreciated ..


----------



## DAA (18 Mar 2016)

sloganc said:
			
		

> its a desk job so the limitations should be minimal.
> 
> and yes facepalming is in order. I would like to say its a one off, but it seems to me more of an SOP. (drivers license in my mid 30's, marriage after 13 years together, first kid at 38.... you get the picture).



You still have to be "med fit" like Ayrsayle mentions above.  If the job is Class B and happens to be "PRL" managed (ie; MILPERSCOM), you could be in for a shock.  They have been known to allow for extensions after the first three (ie; 3+3) but can't say that I've ever seen anyone hired without a current/valid Med CAT beyond that point in time.

Good luck.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (18 Mar 2016)

sloganc said:
			
		

> I would just go into the unit and ask around - but its 3pm on a Friday ..  and my OR is off at a function.. and its march break...  I could wait till monday but the stress is starting to get to me.
> 
> I have to re-compete for my position after 6yrs in a Class B pos.  I left my medical late and in doing it this week i find out i have high blood sugar levels and most likely will be put on a TCat early next week when more tests come back. With my position's competition ending on 31-Mar .. not alot of time to turn anything around TCat wise .. so my question is can i apply for my job while on the TCat .. or should i start looking for work outside the military asap?
> 
> thanks in advance.



I'd be surprised they assign a TCAT based on one test. Do you think it may be due to a mistake fasting (chocolate cake and a large double double in the car on the way to the MIR?)

Seems like this would be something they'd run a second test to confirm that there's no error on the test, especially if you explain that it could have serious career implications. Plus, since it's your health they should confirm things to give you the best medical advise.

That said, if you do have a TCAT assigned then it kind of puts you outside the req for the job. There is no strictly desk jobs in the military, since we all have to meet the universality of service. Except, of course, if you are a Maj or above, then they'll lift your TCAT for a day to do things like promotions or career boosting deployment DAGs.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Mar 2016)

I can't help but think, you wouldn't be worrying about what you'd do for work if you joined the Regular Force 6 years ago, instead of being a CL B junkie. But like you said, maybe it's one of those things you put off.


----------



## Occam (18 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised they assign a TCAT based on one test. Do you think it may be due to a mistake fasting (chocolate cake and a large double double in the car on the way to the MIR?)



Depends on which test they did.  If it was a fasting blood glucose, a second test would be called for if the reading was high.  

If it was a HbA1c test and the reading was high, he's done like dinner and is diabetic...no amount of retesting will change that.


----------



## Haggis (18 Mar 2016)

sloganc said:
			
		

> .. or should i start looking for work outside the military asap?



Yes and always.  The days of making Class B a "career" are pretty much done.

And, as pointed out by PuckChaser, if you like the CAF so much as an employer, you should consider CT'ing to the Regular Force (once your medical issue is sorted out, of course).


----------



## sloganc (18 Mar 2016)

was a 2nd test - and still high.   HbA1c result is due back monday.. but i expect it to be high as well.  So ya diabetic .. although i dont think high enough to require insulin injections .. just maybe meds - and definitely diet and more exercise.

thanks for more responses .. done like dinner it is   

I probably would CT but my wife makes a lot more than i and as i cant grantee where i would be posted - so not something i can seriously look at until she retires.  

I think i will just have to take the good class b work i have gotten as the godsend it was and move on.  The new rules that allow CF mbrs to apply for public service might open up some doors.. if not the experience i have accumulated will stand me in good stead.


----------



## Occam (18 Mar 2016)

Welcome to the type 2 club.   :nod:


----------



## sloganc (18 Mar 2016)

thanks ?  i guess.   

worst thing really is i think im going lose my kids their spots at the excellent Halifax MFRC daycare.


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Mar 2016)

Occam said:
			
		

> Depends on which test they did.  If it was a fasting blood glucose, a second test would be called for if the reading was high.
> 
> If it was a HbA1c test and the reading was high, he's done like dinner and is diabetic...no amount of retesting will change that.



I'm certainly no expert on medical things, but that sounds like a test that wouldn't be routine and more often then not is the follow on test to a high blood glucose result on your standard fasting blood test?


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (19 Mar 2016)

sloganc said:
			
		

> was a 2nd test - and still high.   HbA1c result is due back monday.. but i expect it to be high as well.  So ya diabetic .. although i dont think high enough to require insulin injections .. just maybe meds - and definitely diet and more exercise.
> 
> thanks for more responses .. done like dinner it is
> 
> ...



Wife is public service with HR staffing. A med release from the military puts you on the highest priority list for public service jobs. I'm not sure if being a reservist affects that, but I suspect you're still good. Without asking where you live, if there is a sizable federal government presence in the area you are all but guaranteed a job, though you may be pushing paper and doing filing for a living.

If you are interested in this, let me know and I'll see if she can dig up all the relevant info for you.


----------



## medicineman (19 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised they assign a TCAT based on one test. Do you think it may be due to a mistake fasting (chocolate cake and a large double double in the car on the way to the MIR?)
> 
> Seems like this would be something they'd run a second test to confirm that there's no error on the test, especially if you explain that it could have serious career implications. Plus, since it's your health they should confirm things to give you the best medical advise.



There are fasting and non fasting high and low levels for blood sugars, plus these days we often just do a glycosylated hemoglobin, all of which are all that's required to make a preliminary diagnosis - the remainder are balances for the checks.  I stopped doing fasting blood work in family med a number of years ago - if you wait too long it affects the tests just as adversely as if you don't fast long enough.  

MM


----------



## Nudibranch (19 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> Wife is public service with HR staffing. A med release from the military puts you on the highest priority list for public service jobs. I'm not sure if being a reservist affects that, but I suspect you're still good. Without asking where you live, if there is a sizable federal government presence in the area you are all but guaranteed a job, though you may be pushing paper and doing filing for a living.
> 
> If you are interested in this, let me know and I'll see if she can dig up all the relevant info for you.



A simple DM2 (if that's what the mbr ends up having) won't necessarily give him a med release, at least not immediately.

His problem is that he'll likely be put on a TCAT to allow time to determine the severity of his med condition, and its prognosis. The usual "something's wrong, we need time to investigate what and just how wrong, and try to get things under control as much as possible" TCAT. For med release you need PCAT, and the system doesn't go "Oh, elevated sugars - PCAT 4U!" 
And being Res and applying for new contract, the TCAT might simply cause him to not be picked up for contract - this isn't a med release, it's a "we can't hire you at this time."


----------



## Occam (19 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> I'm certainly no expert on medical things, but that sounds like a test that wouldn't be routine and more often then not is the follow on test to a high blood glucose result on your standard fasting blood test?



Not at all.  The HbA1c is a very simple test that doesn't even require fasting.  My doc didn't even do a fasting or non-fasting glucose before calling for the HbA1c.  Of course, the fact that I was drinking everything in sight, peeing like a racehorse, lost 20 lbs and my vision changing half a diopter in three months were probably dead giveaways...

As he pointed out to me at my follow-up on Wednesday, you can fool a bunch of fasting/non-fasting glucose tests, but you can't fool the HbA1c.


----------



## medicineman (20 Mar 2016)

Occam said:
			
		

> As he pointed out to me at my follow-up on Wednesday, you can fool a bunch of fasting/non-fasting glucose tests, but you can't fool the HbA1c.



I call it the cheat test.

MM


----------



## Occam (20 Mar 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I call it the cheat test.
> 
> MM



Yes, and now I know why; after starting metformin and getting rid of the major symptoms, I exercised a little (okay, a lot of) denial and continued my usual diet.  Needless to say, I went from 10.5 in Dec to 9.2 last week.  

My appt with the dietician is on the 29th... ;D


----------



## Haggis (20 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> ..... if there is a sizable federal government presence in the area you are all but guaranteed a job.....



Untrue.

In order to be appointed to a public service job as a priority hire, the medically released member must first meet all the essential requirements of the position.  Then, if two equally qualified applicants are in the pool the medically released member shall be appointed over the other candidate.


----------



## mariomike (20 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> if there is a sizable federal government presence in the area you are all but guaranteed a job,



Is that a fact?

Priority Hiring in the Federal Public Service  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/41696.125.html


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (20 Mar 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Is that a fact?
> 
> Priority Hiring in the Federal Public Service
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/41696.125.html



That's been her experience in Civ staffing. I'm not an expert so I differ to her. 

The other implication has been if you retire healthy you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Haggis (20 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> The other implication has been if you retire healthy you are doing it wrong.



Sad, but somewhat true.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2016)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> The other implication has been if you retire healthy you are doing it wrong.



Especially considering if you're a 3B release, you get full severance, instead of the random date it stopped a few years ago.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Mar 2016)

Of course, while you're on class B over 180 days you can also apply for public service positions - no need to wait for a medical release.  Of course, that's just an entry into the competition, but it's still an option that too few people think of until they get their 30 days notice.


----------

